# The sad truth.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The sad truth is that many who read these posts will end up in hell. How do I know? Because the bible is very clear about it. Many believe the lies of todayâ€™s pastors that say if you prayed a prayer once, you are fine. Paul the apostle urges us to examine ourselves daily to see if we are in the faith. Are the fruits of the spirit evident in our lives? Do we have the fear of the Lord? Do we understand what it cost Jesus Christ to redeem us? Do we still hate sin? Wake up people! All is not well. Good thing I am not here to be a friend that will tell you nice things just so you can like me. Neither am I against you, but knowing the terror of the Lord just as Paul said, I persuade you. Come to Jesus Christ now and he will be your savior. Repent of your sins now. Donâ€™t wait until you find yourself in front of Him as your Judge. There is nothing in this world that is worth going to hell. Many will hear the truth but will continue going down the broad way that leads to destruction. This is not a popular message but it is necessary. What will you do?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Am I speaking the truth or am I an insane Christian who is inventing my own religion? Remember Noah who tried to warn people of the judgement that was coming. People would laugh at him and continued living it up. But one day God closed the door of the ark and sent the rain. That day everybody wanted to get in the ark but it was too late. God truly loves you and has provided a way of salvation by sending his only son, Jesus Christ.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

You're speaking the truth like John the Baptist did...you're not insane. He was accused of the same thing.

The Bible says, "there is no one righteous, no, not one." God told Abraham, "your faith has been credited to you as righteousness."

How do we attain righteousness? The Bible says, "We are made right with God by placing our faith in Jesus Christ. And this is true for everyone who believes, no matter who we are."


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen brother jimk. When we serve the Lord, sometimes we will feel like someone crying out in the wilderness. Many will reject the truth but when one soul comes to Jesus Christ, heaven rejoices. Praise the Lord.


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

My pastor mentioned this exact thing Sunday. Right down to the point you basically quoted him about Noah. I have put my trust in the Lord many times and he has never failed to deliver! I think some feel that there's going to be some kinda memo being sent out stating HE is coming next Thursday at 2:30. For some they will be standing there watching the doors close as in the days of Noah. For me, I'm doing my best at serving the Lord. Though I slip and fall, i know he's right there to pick me up to continue on my journey. 

F&C, thanks for all you put on here. It's not all warm and fuzzy feeling but it's the truth!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Uh hugh, what's even sadder is these people know it. It is their choice. It's what they want because they just don't want any part of it. It's sad. You can not twist their arms or hold them ransom. Just be a witness and hope they come around. It's not about works but it is all about faith.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes these people know it and don't want any part of it. But we don't know when the Spirit of God will deal with them at just the right moment and draw them to himself. 
Noah didn't stop preaching because nobody wanted to hear it and neither did John the Baptist.

*1 Corinthians 1:18*
_For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God._

Yes it is all about faith, yet faith without works is dead. Whatever we do, we do it for God's glory and we do it because we are so grateful for all that God has done for us.

Who am I? I am no better than anybody else. I am a wicked, evil, selfish, lying individual apart from Christ. Yet God has chosen to use this broken vessel for his Glory.

How the enemy would wish that the preaching of the gospel would cease, but that will never happen. Many have paid with their lives just for preaching the gospel. God has called us for such a time as this.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

topgun72 said:


> My pastor mentioned this exact thing Sunday. Right down to the point you basically quoted him about Noah. I have put my trust in the Lord many times and he has never failed to deliver! I think some feel that there's going to be some kinda memo being sent out stating HE is coming next Thursday at 2:30. For some they will be standing there watching the doors close as in the days of Noah. For me, I'm doing my best at serving the Lord. Though I slip and fall, i know he's right there to pick me up to continue on my journey.
> 
> F&C, thanks for all you put on here. It's not all warm and fuzzy feeling but it's the truth!


Amen brother & glory to God. We are called to preach the whole gospel. Not only the parts that make us feel good.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Acts 28 : 27.. Hearts will be hardened as for his purpose.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker if that is what God has laid on your heart then go with it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*I love this Scripture from Luke*

39 One of the criminals who hung there hurled insults at him: â€œArenâ€™t you the Messiah? Save yourself and us!â€
40 But the other criminal rebuked him. â€œDonâ€™t you fear God,â€ he said, â€œsince you are under the same sentence? 41 We are punished justly, for we are getting what our deeds deserve. But this man has done nothing wrong.â€
42 Then he said, â€œJesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom.[d]â€
43 Jesus answered him, â€œTruly I tell you, today you will be with me in paradise.â€


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> 39 One of the criminals who hung there hurled insults at him: â€œArenâ€™t you the Messiah? Save yourself and us!â€
> 40 But the other criminal rebuked him. â€œDonâ€™t you fear God,â€ he said, â€œsince you are under the same sentence? 41 We are punished justly, for we are getting what our deeds deserve. But this man has done nothing wrong.â€
> 42 Then he said, â€œJesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom.[d]â€
> 43 Jesus answered him, â€œTruly I tell you, today you will be with me in paradise.â€


Yes DA REEL DADDY, as long as we are still breathing, it's not too late. And Jesus is merciful and compassionate. It doesn't matter what sins we have commited in the past. His blood can wash all of them away. Amen.


----------



## bigt (Jun 11, 2004)

*Really?*



Fish&Chips said:


> The sad truth is that many who read these posts will end up in hell. How do I know? Because the bible is very clear about it. Many believe the lies of todayâ€™s pastors that say if you prayed a prayer once, you are fine. Paul the apostle urges us to examine ourselves daily to see if we are in the faith. Are the fruits of the spirit evident in our lives? Do we have the fear of the Lord? Do we understand what it cost Jesus Christ to redeem us? Do we still hate sin? Wake up people! All is not well. Good thing I am not here to be a friend that will tell you nice things just so you can like me. Neither am I against you, but knowing the terror of the Lord just as Paul said, I persuade you. Come to Jesus Christ now and he will be your savior. Repent of your sins now. Donâ€™t wait until you find yourself in front of Him as your Judge. There is nothing in this world that is worth going to hell. Many will hear the truth but will continue going down the broad way that leads to destruction. This is not a popular message but it is necessary. What will you do?


So your soul can't be saved by a single prayer? :cop:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

bigt said:


> So your soul can't be saved by a single prayer? :cop:


I don't find anywhere in the bible where somebody was saved by a single prayer. People were saved when they repented of their sins, and believed on the Lord Jesus Christ. Could it happen? Yes, I believe so if a person is sincere and the prayer is followed by continuing to live a life that is pleasing to God. Do they have the fruits of the spirit? Do they hate sin? What I meant is that many believe that just because they once prayed a prayer, they can continue to live their life just like the rest of the world does. They are decieved into thinking that it doesn't matter what they do going forward because they once said a prayer. If we are truly children of God, we will obey him. There will be a difference between a Christian and this world.


----------



## bigt (Jun 11, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> I don't find anywhere in the bible where somebody was saved by a single prayer. People were saved when they repented of their sins, and believed on the Lord Jesus Christ. Could it happen? Yes, I believe so if a person is sincere and the prayer is followed by continuing to live a life that is pleasing to God. Do they have the fruits of the spirit? Do they hate sin? What I meant is that many believe that just because they once prayed a prayer, they can continue to live their life just like the rest of the world does. They are decieved into thinking that it doesn't matter what they do going forward because they once said a prayer. If we are truly children of God, we will obey him. There will be a difference between a Christian and this world.


Maybe not a single prayer but a single request ("Lord remember me" Thief on the cross). 
Yes people should should do what is pleasing to God. But change can be slow for some. We should be careful about preaching to others on what to do. 
It becomes the "Good Deeds" versus "Save by Grace" argument. 
Brother you're saved or your not!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

bigt said:


> Maybe not a single prayer but a single request ("Lord remember me" Thief on the cross).
> Yes people should should do what is pleasing to God. But change can be slow for some. We should be careful about preaching to others on what to do.
> It becomes the "Good Deeds" versus "Save by Grace" argument.
> Brother you're saved or your not!


When you are saved by grace, your salvation will be accompanied by good works. I'm not telling people what to do. I encourage people to read & study the bible and to get to know God by praying.

The problem is that many people believe that they are saved because the preacher on the tv says so. Or somebody tells them that they are. It doesn't matter if that person is in blatant sin, they were told that they are saved and that is what they believe. They are deceived by a false gospel.


----------



## bigt (Jun 11, 2004)

*I'm kinda of playing devil advocate*



Fish&Chips said:


> When you are saved by grace, your salvation will be accompanied by good works. I'm not telling people what to do. I encourage people to read & study the bible and to get to know God by praying.
> 
> The problem is that many people believe that they are saved because the preacher on the tv says so. Or somebody tells them that they are. It doesn't matter if that person is in blatant sin, they were told that they are saved and that is what they believe. They are deceived by a false gospel.


Not to get under your skin or for pleasure of being somewhat contraian. I think we both believe people are save by "Grace". However lots of folks have issues with good works. We all can be idiot, jerks, or lazy. Not intentionally. We just get back into -lets say- old bad habits. We're all sinners. We're all hypocrites. We thrive to do better or should try. We just fail foward hopefully. 
If a person truely believe in their heart, knowingly, that Lord Jesus is their savior. Regardless of their action they'll get home. 
Peace: Brothers in Christ.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

bigt said:


> Not to get under your skin or for pleasure of being somewhat contraian. I think we both believe people are save by "Grace". However lots of folks have issues with good works. We all can be idiot, jerks, or lazy. Not intentionally. We just get back into -lets say- old bad habits. We're all sinners. We're all hypocrites. We thrive to do better or should try. We just fail foward hopefully.
> If a person truely believe in their heart, knowingly, that Lord Jesus is their savior. Regardless of their action they'll get home.
> Peace: Brothers in Christ.


Not sure I can agree with all of this bigt. The bible tells us that the heart is wicked & who can know it. If we are getting back to old habbits, we are getting away from Jesus. Also, not everybody will make it to heaven regardless of their actions.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Yall are scaring the h3ll out of me.


----------

